# just saying hello..



## julie22 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello everyone I'm Julie and this is my first time on thyroid boards. I am glad I found you !
My history is I am 47, married with3 children and live in the UK.and 4 years ago I had a sub thyroidectomy to remove a goitre which had grown at the front of my neck. The Dr said it was probably hereditary? My grandmother also had one.

It was causing a lot of discomfort and pressure on my windpipe at the time and when the surgeon removed it he said it was the size of a large tennis ball!!!
Needless to say I have felt much better since! The surgery went well and I have had regular blood checks since to check my thyroxin levels. I have always been 'borderline' underactive until two months ago when i suddenly went underactive and my GP prescribed levothyroxine. I currently take 100mg per day and I do feel much better.
Is there anyone else who has had similar surgery? It would be good to compare notes!! as I do find I have problems with my breathing sometimes and breath 'catches' in my throat. Also I already appreciate the messages on this site as I too experience alot of the symptoms mentioned. Julie


----------

